# Tinawag o Tinawagan?



## ieatfud

I would just like to know when you use the words tinawag or tinawagan. Im confused about which one you use.


----------



## rockjon

Tinawag which is the past tense of tawagin the infinitive form is used when you want to call someone really close by like in the next room but you wouldn't use this for telephone calls.

Tinawagan which is the past tense of tawagan the infinitive form is used when the person you want to call is far away so you would use tawagan when you want to call someone on the telephone.


----------



## mataripis

1.)Tinawag- called   2.) Tinawagan= informed him/her by phone call      examples:  1. ) Nang makita ko ang kaibigan ko sa ibang bayan ay agad tinawag ko sya para magkausap kami.( When i saw my friend in other places  i called him so that we can have conversations .)    2.) nang mabalitaan kong dumating na siya sa ating bansa ay dalidali kong tinawagan sya sa telepono para  batiin ko sya.(After knowing that he just arrived here in our country, i called him in a phone as soon as possible to greet him.)


----------

